# how many days to leave embryos to divide before implanting?



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi All. Just going through my second IVF at the moment. Last time - the embryos weren't great quality and they transferred them day 2 - it was unsuccessful. My question is - what is the ideal number of days to leave the embryos to divide i.e. that will give them a good chance. If the doc suggests day 2 again - I was thinking of not going with this. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello

I'm not an expert but  as far as I understand it, leaving the embryos longer to divide doesn't actually give them a better chance of dividing although it does give you a better idea of whether and how well they are going to divide (which is why some clinics leave them for five days).  I have had two and three day transfers but got my first BFP from a two day transfer and my second from a FET which was an embryo frozen at two days.  There is a school of thought that says that they are better off inside you than in a dish but perhaps the best thing to do would be to discuss the options with your doctor in advance so that you can ask about the pros and cons of each.

Good luck

Ellie


----------



## Evon (Jan 29, 2009)

Mfmcmoo, I agree with Ellie I was told always better off inside - reason they leave longer is if they have several to chose from. I had a day 2 transfer and now 36 wks pregnant I cycled with a girl who had a day 6 transfer she also got a bfp, she had several good Embros which were frozen.
Good luck!


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks Evon and Ellie - very useful. I will have a chat to doctor tomorrow, which is probably my last scan before egg retrieval. 

Good luck with the birth Evon - not long to go now...

Regards

Moo


----------



## Evon (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Moo good luck and look forward to gearing about your bfp!


----------

